# Suggestions on New aged inventory 2017 Kioti



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

Good afternoon I’m about to purchase a new Kioti CK4010se HST with loader is there anything I should be worried about buying one that’s 2 possibly almost 3 years old ? It’s aged inventory but still new comes with 6 year warranty. Just wanted to get some opinions before I take it home.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum YEE-YEE. Can't say what issues you may or may not have, but hopefully it has been run from time to time to keep everything lubed up nicely. Is the dealer going to do a complete service on it to make sure all the oils are clean and new?


----------



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum YEE-YEE. Can't say what issues you may or may not have, but hopefully it has been run from time to time to keep everything lubed up nicely. Is the dealer going to do a complete service on it to make sure all the oils are clean and new?


----------



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks pogobill I’m not sure on that to be honest they didn’t mention anything about it, it’s getting fluid in the tires today I’m supposed to pick it up tomorrow? Is this something that I should argue if they don’t ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'd at least check the fluids and ask about them.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Shouldn't be to hard to negotiate whatever you want....

They've already lost their butt on floor-planning that unit for 3 years and you're the guy the Sales Manager has been praying would show up for at least the last 2. 

Take advantage of it


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Make sure the six years starts with date of sale not date of mfg.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Really, you should as Bob states, get a deal on this on account of the fact that the tires and seals have a bit of a head start even if there's no use on the tractor. Then there's the battery and so on. These things do have a certain "shelf life".


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Depending on the volume a Dealer does with the OEM, floor plan on big trucks sometimes runs about 1% per month on dealer invoice. They'll usually cap a floor plan at 16 to 18 months, so these dudes may very well own this unit outright.

My question would be what is there about this unit that nobody has bought it in 3 years? You can bet the Sales Manager has been getting a monthly colonoscopy over it when it went past 9 months on the inventory. Can't imagine the Head Charlie at this dealership hasn't said "Just dump it and get it off the books".

My thought would be it was tied up in some sort of litigation... Ordered with a big deposit and got caught up in a bankruptcy, or estate, filing prior to delivery??

Does it have some sort of nook-nook Chinese components that nobody wants??

Either way, you can bet they're tired of moving it around the lot and the poor old Porter is tired of washing it. You can definitely take advantage of a situation like this. They *REALLY* don't want to see you walk away and I'd be using that to my advantage. Cash is King, especially if that Sales Manager is close to a year-end $$$ number that trips a bonus. I'd be reminding him that you're his best Buddy at the moment.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

YEE-YEE said:


> Thanks pogobill I’m not sure on that to be honest they didn’t mention anything about it, it’s getting fluid in the tires today I’m supposed to pick it up tomorrow? Is this something that I should argue if they don’t ?


While at the dealer, see if your can get 1 or 2 hours of run time on the machine at least. There are folks who have posted with troubles shortly after getting these Kioti's home. Don't just drive it around on flat surfaces, drive over some ruts normally and slow just to see how the frame and other items work.


----------



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank you all for the comments I went ahead and took it home over the weekend they treated me pretty good on it. Although I do have an issue with the bucket won’t hold position while in float that I started a new post on this site about.


----------

